# synthetek



## carolinatug (Jun 26, 2006)

I KNOW *ALL THE SPONSORS *ARE LEGIT. I'VE BOUGHT THE B-12 (SYNTHELAMIN) AND IT'S GOT ME EATING LIKE A F'N HORSE. GREAT PRODUCT! 
HERE'S MY ? THOUGH........
AS FAR AS SYNTHETEK'S WHEY AND CREATINE PRODUCTS, ANYONE RECOMMEND THEM OVER SAY THE STUFF I COULD PICK UP @ GNC. THEY SEEM LIKE GOOD PRODUCTS AND PRICING IS NICE. WAS JUST WONDERING IF IF THEY'D BE MORE EFFECTIVE THAN THE MAINSTREAM PRODUCTS. :AR15firin


----------



## Big A (Jun 26, 2006)

carolinatug said:
			
		

> I KNOW *ALL THE SPONSORS *ARE LEGIT. I'VE BOUGHT THE B-12 (SYNTHELAMIN) AND IT'S GOT ME EATING LIKE A F'N HORSE. GREAT PRODUCT!
> HERE'S MY ? THOUGH........
> AS FAR AS SYNTHETEK'S WHEY AND CREATINE PRODUCTS, ANYONE RECOMMEND THEM OVER SAY THE STUFF I COULD PICK UP @ GNC. THEY SEEM LIKE GOOD PRODUCTS AND PRICING IS NICE. WAS JUST WONDERING IF IF THEY'D BE MORE EFFECTIVE THAN THE MAINSTREAM PRODUCTS. :AR15firin



Do you want to know how good SynthePURE is??

Go to www.professionalmuscle.com and type SynthePURE in the search function and read the feedback. NOTHING comes close to it!


----------



## K1 (May 30, 2012)

SynthePURE is the only WPI I use...As Big A said, nothing compares!!


----------

